# Weekend Openwater Scuba Course at MBT



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

<DIV class=post id=msg_43>There is stillroom in the Weekend Openwater SCUBA Class for this weekend - Mar 21. Starts at 10am on Saturday at MBT andruns over two weekends. Cost is $149. The shop provides all equipment except mask, fins, and snorkel. Call the shop for details or to sign up. (850) 455-7702 </DIV><DIV class=post></DIV><DIV class=post>Jim</DIV>


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Learn to dive in just two short weekends! You will never regret it!


----------

